# Best side of the Rhine?



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

Just wondered if you had an opinion on which side of the Rhine (east or west) to travel along. We shall be heading south. 

I only ask as I assume there are not many crossing points and it would be nice to hit the highlights on our first trip.

David


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Think the west side down to Bingen then ferry (about 5 euro's) across to Rudersheim. Plenty of stelplaze's on route.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

West side route 9 is good for the scenery including the Lorelei rock.

Plenty of stellplatz as well.

Don


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Concur with all the above - Route 9 south out of Koblenz...St. Goar, Lorelei (very good bratwurst stand - schnell-imbiss - here!!), Bacharach, Bingen....through Bingen town then left, over the ferry to Rudesheim...

Enjoy, you lucky people   
Carl


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*last two*

I agree with the last two.

We paid €10 for the Bingen ferry. But we were honest and declared all our passengers.


----------

